
‎Xcode 11 on the Mac App Store - andreasley
https://apps.apple.com/app/xcode/id497799835?mt=12
======
makecheck
Major issue that I found: the Mac App Store has a completely broken method for
determining “available disk space” and will _refuse_ to download Xcode no
matter how much space you free up on your disk.

The only solution I could find was to _restart my machine_ , which seemed to
reset whatever mechanism is used for measuring free space.

------
Zelphyr
This has broken docker-sync for me. I get the error:

    
    
        mkmf.rb can't find header files for ruby at /System/Library/Frameworks/Ruby.framework/Versions/2.3/usr/lib/ruby/include/ruby.h
    

And nothing I've tried has fixed it.

------
andreasley
Release Notes:
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/xcode_release_note...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/xcode_release_notes/xcode_11_release_notes)

